# White ***** fluid near penis



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

Yesterday I notice some thick white pus like fluid next to my boys penis.
He pees normally.
My first thought are an infection.
Any ideas before I take him to the vet


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been told it's normal as long as its a little bit like yours. Mine has it too.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

That should be normal. All my boys have it. I've read that it's called dog water or the equivalent to pre-cum (not sure what it's officially called in the veterinary world). None of my boys have ever had any health problems despite this white fluid. I know they usually just lick themselves clean. Yuck! Haha. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Normal. I believe it is called smegma if I remember correctly. It's just a buildup of dead skin cells and body oil.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If it seems excessive and gets the fur around the tip of the sheath very sticky, it may be a penile sheath infection.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool. That's the most it's ever been.
My last dog was a male pitbul and he never had that which caused me to worry a little.
Thanks for the relief and saving me $85


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

My guy used to get that too, totally normal. It went away after we had him neutered.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

PoukieBear said:


> My guy used to get that too, totally normal. It went away after we had him neutered.


It is normal and neutering takes care of it. It is an infection. You can rinse it out with sterile water, using a syringe (NO NEEDLE!!)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My Spaniel Mix was neutered, and had a couple of infections. We did use topical antibiotic wash to clear it up, using a syringe as mentioned above. I also supplemented with vitamin C during those times, and it helped greatly. 

However, I would not introduce water, or anything else to clean up the sheath 'just because". I'd worry about introducing harmful bacteria or and upsetting the normal ph that keeps the area healthy. 

If a person suspects there might be an infection, take your dog to the vet, and follow your vet's instructions. Otherwise I'd leave it alone!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The vet advised me to use sterile water but of course you have to be careful and not use a forceful stream. That was years ago.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If it's just what is in the picture, I'd say that's normal. All my males get a little bit from time to time, yes even the neutered male. If you are concerned about an infection, please go to the vet. I would be concerned if it were excessive (like actually dripping), smelly, or the tissue showed any signs of infection. It is possible to have debris in the shaft, or something like a dog hair wrapped around the penis so there can be complications in that area, but every male dog I've owned has had smegma like what is shown in the photo and I've never had to treat a male for any sort of complications (including a breeding male).


----------

